# Savage - Horde PvE Guild - Sucht!



## Pratority (1. Oktober 2006)

*Guten Tag liebe Community User,*
*Was ist Savage? *

Unsere Gilde ist eine World of Warcraft Horden PvE Gilde, die sich auf den nächsten PvP Realm vorbereiten will. 

*Ziele von Savage? *

Wir wollen eine freundliche Gemeinschaft mit aktiven und zielstrebigen Spielern zu formen. Desweiteren versuchen wir im späteren Spielverlauf den High End aktiv mitzugestalten. 

*Was benötigt wird? *

- Teamspeak 2 
- Headset 

*Was für Spieler sucht Savage? *

- Aktivität 
- Ehrgeiz 
- Disziplin 
- Hilfsbereitschaft 
- Freundlichkeit 
- Respekt gegenüber anderen 
- Vorbildliches Verhalten 
- Viel an WoW Erfahrung 
- Schnelles Leveln 

*Was sind die Voraussetzungen für einen Gildebeitritt? *

- Mindestens Molten Core Clear erfahrung 
- Mindestens schon 1 lvl 60 Horde gelvlt 
- Gildenregeln lesen, im Join Us zufinden! 

*Wie kann man Mitglied werden bei Savage? *

1. Im Savage Forum registrieren. 
2. Wählt das Forum das eurer Klasse gleicht. 
3. Vor der Bewerbung die Stickys sorgfältig lesen. 
4. Übersichtliche und ausführliche Bewerbung schreiben. 

*Wieviele Mitglieder nimmt Savage auf? *

8 Druiden 
7 Hexenmeister 
6 Jäger 
7 Krieger 
8 Magier 
9 Priester 
8 Schamanen 
7 Schurken 

60 Insgemsamt 

*Was bieten wir? *

- Teamspeak 2 Server 
- Nette Homepage 
- Forum 
- Erfahrene Gildenleitung 
- Feste Gildenregeln 
- Feste Ziele 
- Freundlicher Support 
- Fairness 
- .de Domain 

*Was wir euch noch sagen möchten: *

Es gibt bei uns kein Mindesalter, allerdings legen wir Wert auf sehr aktives spielen, jedenfalls solange man nicht level 60 ist. Sobald Savage genug Mitglieder hat, werden wir im Forum genauere Daten zur Gilde nocheinmal absprechen, z.B. Gildenwappen, Gildenregeln, etc. 


Besucht uns einfach unter unserer Homepage. 
http://www.savage-wow.de oder http://www.savage-guild.de 

ICQ - 438315913 - Für Fragen und Probleme 

*mfg Savage Guild*


----------

